# ECB Mods--obvious improvement



## bekellog81 (Mar 20, 2006)

This weekend just before I got started smoking, I decided to make some more mods to my ECB (Verticle smoker).  I had already attached the legs to the outside of the body and made a reinforced stand for the fire pan.  I had read that mods to the fire pan would be a much needed improvment.  I went to the garage and dug out my Smoky joe and borowed the heat grate from it.  It fit perfectly in the bottom of the fire pan, then i drilled 3   3\8 holes in the bottom and put a pan under the holes to catch the ash.  I was supprised how much this helped.  I am thinking about making some kind device to controll the air flow. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to accomplish this??


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2006)

First off way to go on the mods.

Second, how far a part are your new holes, if they are close together you can get a peice of sheet metal (I have even uses a lid from a #10 can) that will cover the holes, then decide where on the fire pan you want to attach this cover, drill a 1/4 inch hole through the pan and lid on a side away from the new holes, drop a short 1/4 inch bolt into the hole and add the washer and nut. Don't over tighten the nut or your "new" damper won't move easily. Hope this will give you an idea or two for you to think on.


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Dutch.  My holes are right in the center all together, so i am going to seriosly think about the lid.  I will let you know how I get along


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2006)

You might be able to get by just using a lid from a soup can if the lid will cover all the holes. You may want to bend a tab on the top edge of the lid so you have something to get a hold of to open/close the damper. Careful that you don't cut you!!


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys I figured it out.  I took a 2" square piece of sheet metal and a length of plummers tape and a 1\4" bolt.  I placed the metal flat on the bottom of the firepan.  I place one corner of the metal so that it lined up with one of the legs that I added.  I then drilled a hole through the metal and the bottom of the pan and bolted the plummers tape, metal square, and pan together.  Then I tacked the tape to the metal for strength, and double nutted the bolt. It is fixed so that when the Tape is against one of the legs the "damper" is open and the other way is closed.  I was sure to mark the differance.  I will be sure to use it this weekend and let you all know how it works.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 23, 2006)

Ben, it sounds like you got it figured out!!  Put those modifications to the test and enjoy the success of your Smokin' session this weekend!


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 27, 2006)

Well i used the ECB this weekend to smoke the loin and roast.  I must say that the mods worked wonderful.  Had a little trouble at the beginning getting use to the air controll, but that was quickly solved and away we smoked.  It is amamzing that a few mods make that much differance. I would advise anyone that has an ECB to make the mods and make whole differant smokers out of it.  Does anyone know about any other mods that could be made??  What about maybe insulating the body to keep heat in????


----------



## scott t (Apr 10, 2006)

I sure would like to see a picture. I have a lot of trouble maintaining heat in my ECB. I figure I'll try a few modifications and see if that helps. Worse comes to worse I can just roll it down the hill and use it for target practice.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 11, 2006)

Scott-  Ben found most of the mods on this site http://www.randyq.addr.com/ecb/ecbmods.html 

The only exception being the damper that he described.  I'm afraid we don't have any pictures to post at the moment but I'll try and remeber to snap a few the next time we use it.  I wouldn't resort to target practice just yet, once you make a few of these mods you'll love that little ECB.


----------



## scott t (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link. A picture is worth a thousand words (I think my brain is still mush from doing our taxes :shock: ). I love the food I've been getting from the ECB. I was just getting frustrated with the actual cooking. My last round on the smoker was a small hunk of brisket, Earl's baked beans and a half dozen ABT's. All was good!

I was just thinking though. A few well placed bullet holes would work just as well as a drill! Relieve frustration and improve air flow as well. See what happens when I start thinking. Good thing my wife keeps a eye on me.


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 11, 2006)

Scott, I love the bullet hole idea! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: Fast efficient and effective.


----------



## bekellog81 (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I busted out the modified ECB this weekend.  It had been in storage for several months.  Jene and I had alot to cook and the ol' ECB came in quite handy.  It was a great help to us. I had forgotten the joys of cooking on the ol' ECB.  She held up really well!!!  It almost made me question my decision on the purchase of the Pitmaster Deluxe.  I can never say enough about the beloved ECB!!!  That smoker  helped Jene and I become alot closer in our relationship, it means alot to us!!!! I still mostly use the PMD but, the ol' ECB has payed for itself, thousands of times over!!!!!!!  WHAT A WONDERFUL PURCHASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## monty (Jul 1, 2006)

I really like my fully modded ECB! However right now I am still giddy about my GOSM!. In a year or two when I finally settle in I plan to put my ECB to great use! Great thing, that ECB!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## billway (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, After reading all the posts, I started making the MOD's. Will put it to use this weekend. 

How tight or close do the dampers need to be, especially on the lid mod ??

And is the lid mod worth doing???


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 13, 2006)

Howdy billway!

The dampers should be as close to the body as possible to work effectively if you have the need to close them down. Otherwise air will leak and it would be possible for temperatures to rise out of control if too much air leaks.

I did a few mods to my ECB but never got around to adding the vents before disposing it.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 3, 2007)

anyone do any mods to this el cheapo........its constructed diff. then the REAL el cheapo

Wd


----------

